# Valeur du PowerBook 5300



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2003)

Une collègue de travail a peut-être dégoté un PowerBook 5300 pour son père qui veut s'en servir uniquement pour Internet.
Je lui ai donné les conseils suivants: pour Internet, et uniquement Internet, c'est ok. C'est tout de même une machine qui date de fin 1995 et qui ne bénéficie pas de port Ethernet. A mon avis ça ne vaut pas plus de 100 francs suisse (65 euros), et c'est déjà cher à mon avis. De plus, je lui ai dit que si son père voulait découvrir le Mac, ça n'est peut-être pas la meilleure solution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quels conseils avez-vous à me donner?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (6 Juillet 2003)

Il faudrait savoir quel modèle c'est.

Un 5300CS 8/500Mo avec écran 9,5 pouces couleur matrice passive
Un 5300C 8/500Mo avec écran 10,4 pouces couleur matrice active
Un 5300CE 32/1,1Go avec écran 10,4 pouces couleur matrice active

La cote est entre 260 et 360 euros. Si tu en as un à 100 euros c'est une bonne affaire.

Le problème du 5300 est la résolution de sa matrice : 640x480. Un peu faible pour du net, surtout aujourd'hui (avec un simple PPC603). Ensuite cette machine n'est absolument pas upgradable ... Un 1400 ou un 3400 serait plus indiqué (possibilité de G3).

Personellement je te conseillerais plutôt de lui trouver un iBook  permière génération (300 ou 366). J'en ai un et je sais qu'il sera bien plus adapté et en plus assez rapide pour le contenu du web et une utilisation bureautique légère. En plus avec une barette de 256 Mo et un disque dur un peu plus gros (20 ou 30 gigas), Jaguar est tout à fait utilisable ... Je crois en avoir vu dans les 500 euros (cote à 640).


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2003)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure] *(...)
> 
> La cote est entre 260 et 360 euros. Si tu en as un à 100 euros c'est une bonne affaire.
> 
> ...



Ok, mais tu as dû mal comprendre. Ma collègue a vu une petite annonce concernant un PowerBook 5300. Ça pourrait intéresser son père qui veut se mettre à Internet... et seulement faire de l'Internet... Pas de la bureautique et encore mois installer OSX dessus... d'autant plus que ça n'est pas possible, le système maximum accepté sur cette machine est le 9.1. Tu peux te renseigner sur le site d'Apple.

Reste que la cote que tu lui donnes est élevée je trouve... Pour moi il vaut pas plus de 60 euros.


----------



## melaure (6 Juillet 2003)

Sisi mais j'avais un peu extrapolé. La cote que je te donne est élevée mais c'est celle de SVM Mac. Cependant après un petit tour sur plusieurs site d'annonces, il est courant de voir des 5300 proposés en vente à 400 euros. Donc si tu peux l'avoir à moins de 100 euros, c'est une affaire.

Par contre vu qu'il peut n'avoir que 64 Mo de RAM, il vaut mieux rester au 8.1. Tu pourras utiliser IE 5 et Netscape 4, mais la compatibilité avec un certain nombre de sites n'est plus assurée.

D'ailleurs même sous OS X, des sites comme ceux de Schneider ne supportent plus les browser avant IE 6 et juste Netscape 7. Grrr


----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Cependant après un petit tour sur plusieurs site d'annonces, il est courant de voir des 5300 proposés en vente à 400 euros.*



il y en a vraiment qui ne doutent de rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à ce prix, on trouve des imac 233 et des ibook 300 pour à peine plus cher.
pour moins de 100 euro, ça peut etre considéré comme une bonne affaire, mais à mon avis, c'est surtout un bon plan pour se degouter d'internet.


----------

